# 7yr old and a 10lb bass



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I thought it was a great idea to fish our lake just before dark and it was! On my sons 3rd cast my snook rod started screaming and my 7yr old was on the other end. I'm yet to catch a 10lb bass but at 7 hes good. My neighbor said that one was in there plus a 8lb bass but i thought he was full of it. He wasn't. .......


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

That's awesome not many people can say they have caught one like that


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!!! Gonna have a replica mounted or real thing? That gurl is DARK!!!!


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Not many folks can say they have caught a green trout longer than their leg. Awesome.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Jason said:


> Awesome!!! Gonna have a replica mounted or real thing? That gurl is DARK!!!!


We just talked about that. Its a small lake so next time we catch it we will take the measurements and better pictures. The measuring tape is on the porch now


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I didn't think bass like that were in the Panhandle


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

This is September ! 
She'll be close to 12 pounds come January/February before the spawn.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The FWC has a program for kids & others who catch a big fish.


The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) encourages families and young anglers to try a diversity of freshwater fishing locations and techniques to catch a variety of fish. The “Big Catch” program is Florida's family-friendly, freshwater angler-recognition program, with 33 different freshwater fish to target. Simply catch a fish that exceeds the qualifying length or weight, take a photo and submit it to BigCatchFlorida.com. Special youth sizes encourage their participation, and qualifiers earn a customized color-certificate, decal and discount for a photo mount.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> The FWC has a program for kids & others who catch a big fish.
> 
> 
> The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) encourages families and young anglers to try a diversity of freshwater fishing locations and techniques to catch a variety of fish. The “Big Catch” program is Florida's family-friendly, freshwater angler-recognition program, with 33 different freshwater fish to target. Simply catch a fish that exceeds the qualifying length or weight, take a photo and submit it to BigCatchFlorida.com. Special youth sizes encourage their participation, and qualifiers earn a customized color-certificate, decal and discount for a photo mount.


I put Logans big bass in this a couple years ago and never heard anything from em.....:001_huh:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

awesome fish!!!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Green grouper. Nice!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Bullshark said:


> I didn't think bass like that were in the Panhandle


 I'd say MOST of our local bass over 10# comes from lakes/ponds & many of them are private. Rivers hold some 10# but they are rare.

That boy will remember that a long as he lives.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

This was out of a private lake behind my house in Freeport. All the lakes are stocked but this one was natural and was around before the houses


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Pure awesome!!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Chipola river in Marianna has some record bass. Most are shoal bass around 4 1/2 lbs. The state record has been broke 3 times in the last few months. One was last Saturday.


----------

